# Two more feather pens



## mervyn (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi all this is now my third attempt at casting and turning feather pens on the Elegant Beauty,

Your comment again would be great.

Merv












Many thanks 
Merv

www.ukpenkits.com


----------



## HaroldD (Apr 10, 2010)

Those pens look awesome.  I'm going to have to learn how to cast.


----------



## boxerman (Apr 10, 2010)

2 beautiful pens. Excellent job.


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 10, 2010)

Love the feather pens.  Those are great


----------



## jocat54 (Apr 10, 2010)

Merv those a great-I really like them, your doing a great job casting these. One of these days I might try that.


----------



## Old Lar (Apr 10, 2010)

Those are really nice.  I live in the middle of pheasant country and will have to try some of these.  I bet they are not easy to make either.  They might be a hot item around here.


----------



## jeff (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks very nice on the front page.


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 11, 2010)

Those are great Merv . 
Only your third atempt ? they look like you have been doing them for quite a while .
They look even better on the front page .... Congrats !!!


----------



## Padre (Apr 11, 2010)

Those are beauties.


----------



## Vol1 (Apr 11, 2010)

Feather pens are some of my favorite.  Those are very good.  I look forward to trying some in the future.

John


----------



## Mark (Apr 11, 2010)

Very nice. I really like the combo on the right. They are Top-notch pieces.

Congrats on the front page feature!


----------



## woodsofourlives (Apr 11, 2010)

Beauitful Pens, I like the gold one.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Apr 11, 2010)

Stunning pens! Congrats on the front page!!


----------



## Ligget (Apr 11, 2010)

Great casting Mervyn, the feather blanks look brilliant on the Elegant Beauty, congrats on being put on the homepage, you da man!!


----------



## cschimmel (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow,  Very nice.


----------



## mervyn (Apr 12, 2010)

Ye haaaa I did'nt expect to get on the front page, Many many thanks,
I love to create these and even better when you get comments like all of you have posted, Lets not forget where I got the tutorial from, thanks again Shane.

http://www.shanewhitlock.com/photo/v/wood/pens/feather_tut/IMG_0528.jpg.html

Merv


----------



## johncrane (Apr 12, 2010)

Very very nice Merv! also Congrats on the front page.


----------



## carsonbm (Apr 13, 2010)

Beautiful, wish I had time to cast, beautiful.


----------



## 65GTMustang (Apr 25, 2010)

WOW!!
Those look amazing...SUPER JOB
My local pen turning friend and I are about to invest in the product / equipment for casting.  I an only hope we get to this level...
Any chance of sharing some trade secrets to someone just starting to learn casting?
Did you try or do you think that the feathers could be added to a pen blanks using the Decoupage method. Instead of stamps etc. you lay feathers down and then add the multiple layers?  I have an abundance of feathers from my Fly tying days when I was able to fly fish…This would be a great way to use my former feather investment.


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 25, 2010)

Better tie them down to a rock or they may fly away.


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 26, 2010)

*Very Sweet*

Those are really great. I bet feather is hard to work with.  I can't understand why the cover shot isn't the second photo with the dark background. Stunning!! Really shows the work and detail. Nice job.

Martin


----------

